# Announcing Project ActiveTuning Version 3 - 03 Altima



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Yes, it's my car  We'll be using it as a project car for ActiveTuning and documented each step along the way. This first issue catches everybody up with the performance/suspension parts of the car. You can check out the article here:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/3/1










Don't forget, you can also read P.A.T. Version 1, which is a project 2002 Altima here. We're currently working on a new issue that will be complimenting the stock sound system.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm glad you were able to get Mossy on for sponsorship.

Your write ups will be good for noob's just getting into
mod'ing thier 3rd gens. Another good resource outside of
NPM.


----------

